# Old Photo...



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Saw this and just had to scan it in:

Old School on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5b371ed935

http://lovemanor.com/blog/archives/324

:jol:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice! It's fun to look back to our roots... I would give anything to find some of my old pictures.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

reminds me of those classy old H'ween photos Pumpkinrot always manages to find


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

so, what year was this from?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this a picture of your "roots"?

We enjoy looking back at some of our early Halloween pictures and seeing how far we've come in developing a yard display.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I like looking back except for the cute halloween stage my wife made me set up ....I just gotta chill thinking about it


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Its all good!
No matter what stage a haunter is at, 
its all good!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great. 
My first year was me, a cauldron, a shaking skull and a lamp.

Then I put 1 prop in a window.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat. I remember as a kid, all our Halloween decorations were in a box maybe 16" x 24" x 1" thick. Just a bunch of paper cut-outs of pumpkins, black cats, witches, etc. We'd tape them up in the windows and have a blast. One year I got creative and we took down the porch light glass globe and fit a plastic orange pumpkin in its place. Parents thought it was neat and we did a bit more each year from there.

Now that I've been on my own for 20 years, we still keep trying to ratchet it up a little more each year.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I used to paint the windows for all the holidays. Really used to enjoy that. Then at Halloween started to decorate the tree out front with ghosts, then a skeleton on the porch and a tombstone. Seems like all of our decorating grew, even the Christmas lighting and now we go all out as much as we can depending on our jobs, funds and family circumstances. 
It has gotten crazy! We have to have a storage unit!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Rawr, I think you posted in the wrong thread?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm trying to find the butcher kitchen and little brother in the photo. hehe...


----------

